# Are Tomatoes OK for Sulcata?



## Bullet2013 (Jan 10, 2014)

I was doing the water soak with my baby and had him in a shallow plate that had decorations (painted) of holly on the plate..he kept trying to eat the plate, so I thought he likes red and I had fresh tomatoes. I cut a couple and he went to town on them....is it OK to give him tomatoes once in a while?
New tortoise mom Kathy


----------



## TommyZ (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: RE: Are Tomatoes OK for Sulcata?*



Bullet2013 said:


> I was doing the water soak with my baby and had him in a shallow plate that had decorations (painted) of holly on the plate..he kept trying to eat the plate, so I thought he likes red and I had fresh tomatoes. I cut a couple and he went to town on them....is it OK to give him tomatoes once in a while?
> New tortoise mom Kathy



Just as a treat now and again, sure. Just the tomato itself though, not the green parts (leaves and stems), green parts are toxic.


----------



## Laura (Jan 10, 2014)

they like color... when some are not eating.. adding something with color gets them going...


----------



## Bullet2013 (Jan 10, 2014)

TommyZ said:


> Bullet2013 said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing the water soak with my baby and had him in a shallow plate that had decorations (painted) of holly on the plate..he kept trying to eat the plate, so I thought he likes red and I had fresh tomatoes. I cut a couple and he went to town on them....is it OK to give him tomatoes once in a while?
> ...



Wow good to know, I only gave him the tomato, but I usually grow them in the spring/summer and would have given him the green leaves..thanks for the warning,


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatoes are like fruit. A little bit once in a while won't kill them, but I wouldn't call it "good" for them either. Rather than fill their stomach with something like that, why not fill it with something that is "good" for them.


----------



## stephen killion (Mar 27, 2015)

In response to Tom, I believe the OP meant as a every once in a while treat. I totally agree that all animals should only eat what is healthy for them and very much understand what you mean, I myself manage an all natura healthy pet food store. However I am in the firm belief that an unhealthy treat that they love every so often does much more good than harm. I myself love an amazing unhealthy snack every now and then, and I've never seen my sulcata go after anything like he goes after a small piece of tomato that I give him like once a month. It's worth it just to see him happy. My cat for instance gets some table scraps once in a while and he is almost 20 years old.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 27, 2015)

Tomatoes are mostly moisture, I see them as another source for hydration, and the tortoises think they are getting something special.


----------



## Randi (Mar 30, 2015)




----------

